# sup homies!



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

Yo guys, names Mark aka volatile, been training for just over a year naturally, im 20 years old, from london.

Luving the site guys, keep up the good work steve

*Pic removed*


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi mate!

Good to see you here too bud


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

O.pex said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Good to see you here too bud


Ez Opex mate :lol:

Yeah ive recently taking a liking to the site, ROCKS, thanks for the warm welcome dude


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi volatile, whereabouts in london are you from?


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

nick500 said:


> hi volatile, whereabouts in london are you from?


Hi nick mate, been reading through a lot on the site, nice superdrol cycle, your looking real good.

Im not actually from london, im from hertfordshire, just on the outskirts basically, I think im north london, your from essex I see, thats like 30 miles from me as I recall,

Anyway nice meeting ya mate, peace


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to the site


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

BigDaddy said:


> Hello and Welcome to the site


Hi BigDaddy, thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

BTW mate you may want to spray over your face to hide your identity


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

you messing or being serious?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

YGPM 

Just need to be careful you want your face shown on the net is all - you never who is watching but maybe i am just paranoid as i know alot that do it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

welcome and enjoy bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

welcome V


----------

